

Android Vulnerability Lets Legitimate Apps Become Trojans - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/android-vulnerability-lets-attackers-covert-legitimate-apps-trojans

======
aroch
Actual blog/source wrt the vulnerability: [http://bluebox.com/corporate-
blog/bluebox-uncovers-android-m...](http://bluebox.com/corporate-blog/bluebox-
uncovers-android-master-key/)

